# $11.00 an hour



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

This listing made me lol. Just wanted to share

11hr is common pay huh? how many yards can you cut in an hour?? some one will be making money but it wont be the contractor 

http://eastidaho.craigslist.org/lab/3658169979.html


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my! I'm confused by their ad. "Compensation: Pay is by the job. 1099. Common pay is $11+ hrly approx." 
Are they saying as a P&P contractor you can expect to break it down to making $11 an hour? It might be sad and true. If my business is boiling down to $11 an hour I might have to go back to retail!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I just replied, and im in a bad mood right now anyway! I hope they respond!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ad says for part time employee. Later is says 1099. I imagine their legal counsel also comes from CL.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Another hack tryin to make a buck...musta changed his/her mind half-way thru the ad... Good for a chuckle anyway.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL ! glad you guys enjoy I keep seeing these popping up all over CL


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

My reply: You people are fu**ed up! I am reporting you and you should be brought up on criminal charges!

Theirs: I run a small, local property preservation business in Idaho Falls, ID.
I don't appreciate your email.


My reply: You cleary dont run anything properly, are you aware that it is against IRS laws to pay an employee 1099??? Employees are not responsible for anything, they show up and work! Not bring equipment , truck, tools, mowers, etc. And make a whopping 11 an hour???.......... You are what has made this industry go to crap! Please go back to whatever you were doing before, so all of us CONTRACTORS can go back to making money! 

YOU PLACED AN ADD THAT IS AGAINST THE LAW! GET IT????


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

JDRM,

LOL... My reply was a little tamer 

"As a voluntary consumer watchdog group for the P&P Contractor you have been duly notified that your company has been reported to the Idaho Division of Labor for possible employee/indepent contractor determination violations. Have a Great Day."

I will email the report tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Ax Man (Feb 26, 2013)

can you taker of this one.



http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/lab/3697568617.html


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Ugh there every where


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> JDRM,
> 
> LOL... My reply was a little tamer
> 
> ...


Wannabe, 

Did you get a response yet??? He said he cant believe how crazy " us people" are........ I dont have time to give him a business class, he dosent feel anything is wrong with his add, he has been in the business for 1 year.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I did. He said I was threatening. I offered free constructive criticism and gave him some "outlets" to contact for free business advice. This business cannot be operated like a normal General Contracting business. Learn from others mistakes is good information. 

Ah well.... you can lead a horse to water BUT you can't make it drink.


----------

